# skaven unit size



## lokis222

Hi,
I am new yo skaven and pretty new to warhammer 8th edition. I was wondering what size units of clanrats and slaves you think are good and why? Cheers.


----------



## arlins

skavens low ld means were dependant on SIN and leadership bubbles .
also were so mediocre in combat we need numbers .
generally 40 slaves , 40 clanrats ( unless its a bunker ) 
stormverrmin 30 + and same with monks ( these tend to get tarrgeted by shooting ).


----------



## OgreChubbs

I run slaves in low 30 to 40 since when they do break they freak out and die off, SOOOOO ya lol. But with clan rats I run easly 60 to 100 depending on an enemy, if they have fear or terror then you need ALOT of men.


----------



## kwantm

No need to run so many clanrat. Just an engineer with the mask of eeeeee  just to prevent the terror check. 
Fear check with ld 10 bubble is good enough. And if they do not pass fear check. so what, they are crappy anyways


----------



## kwantm

And skitter leap him to the unit you need him in


----------



## Tim/Steve

kwantm said:


> No need to run so many clanrat. Just an engineer with the mask of eeeeee  just to prevent the terror check.
> Fear check with ld 10 bubble is good enough. And if they do not pass fear check. so what, they are crappy anyways


I don't think mas of eee will stop you from taking the terror test.. certainly wouldn't protect you against fear.
I'm running off the top of my head as I have no access to my BRB till the weekend but I'm guessing that causing terror would make your character immune to terror from others (as is the case for fear- having a character that causes fear gives your other guys in the unit no defence from fear). That would be very similar to if the character had ItP... which gives no protection against terror (or panic) unless 50% of the unit has ItP (which makes ItP on characters fairly pointless).


----------



## Creon

I tend to put an Engineer with the Crown of Command in Slave units, makes them almost unbreakable in most cases. Of course, it's 40 points of character lost if they do blow up, but...


----------



## Masked Jackal

40 is usually considered an optimum size for horde units. You're mostly aiming for the unit to stay there long enough to screw over the opposing unit with a flank charge, or since you're Skaven, shooting if you so desire. For this purpose, you might go up to 50 or 60, but a lot of it will depend on your points level. At 3000 points you should be able to afford some 100-man blocks with something in them to keep them from running away.


----------

